# carthago chic I47



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

As I've had a few PM's asking for feedback I've decided to post a few initial thoughts as there are no other posts in this section. No doubt in the fullness of time we'll have other thoughts. I will be happy to answer any queries .

Carthago Chic I47 (on Iveco 3.0l 166hp with auto transmission)

Initial Impressions

I have been extremely hard to please in my choice of A-Class but am coming to the conclusion that these motorhomes are vastly undersold and exceptional value for money. The simplicity of form, lack of show-stopping gimmicks, but ultimately pure functionality and matchless build quality is proving very impressive indeed. We have now had 2 holidays and 2 weekends in it and the only criticisms are a few very minor details, most of which can be adapted

Build Quality

Seems superb throughout, virtually nothing has broken or dropped off, all feels solid and durable. Crawl underneath to note sealed underside etc., attention to detail and finish very very impressive.

Drive

New engine seems excellent, we had the older Iveco previously. Auto transmission seems great, auto takes a bit of getting used to when you’ve never had it before, but we are pleased with it, I will comment more in due course.

Exterior

It was a pleasant surprise to find 4 storage lockers in double floor in addition to the garage, cassette and gas lockers. We had expected less on the Iveco than on the Fiat but if anything there seems to be more. 

Sleeping

Complete comfort, well designed bedroom, room to sit up in bed, good lighting, ventilation, storage nooks. Step up might be a stretch for anyone old/infirm, but it’s fine for us!

*Would have liked reading lights to have separate switching/ be directional (could be easily modified) and a remote switch for corridor light outside washroom. Also possibly curtain to divide rear area for changing (but we just use washroom.)

Lounging/Living Area

Superb. Really comfy seating, superb lumbar support, if desired four can sit with feet up, multi-position table great (but not yet dined inside with 4 people). Plenty of well placed sockets throughout vehicle lighting, ventilation etc all wonderful (even light when cab bed down and front blinds closed.) Reki blinds in cab were a bit fiddly initially but loosening up/you get the knack.. The top notch window/blind units are a big improvement on our previous ones. Details abound, even the net curtains are weighted to drape better! Cupboard catches and so on all feel well made. 
We have no flat screen TV yet, just the pop-up sorage for one but it would be graet I feel. (We rarely need TV so use laptop with card if we do. There’s aerial/mains socket in cupboard by door if one needs to accommodate a DVD/satellite box…really well thought out.

Kitchen

Superb. Practical design, works really well. Worktop a good height and enough of it when using only one sink. Surprising storage even with large fridge/freezer and oven options, and drawers much easier than cupboards.

*Would have liked dedicated storage for sink covers/ clip or similar (but should be easy to fit) and the switches behind the spice shelves could be better situated.

Washroom

Almost perfect. Lighting, ventilation, storage, looks all top notch. Shower surprisingly spacious in use, good water flow (but possibly uses more water than a trigger head, we have’t noticed it running out faster, though.) Can stand in shower to towel off with feet resting on loo, easy to clean due to smooth walls and door design.

*Would have liked trigger shower head (but can source one if we decide it’s necessary when wild camping)

Internal storage Fine -better than I expected as cupboards deeper than I remembered from viewing. Lots of trapdoor storage under the floor, too, and more under the rear passenger seat.

General

Rear passenger legroom remains a compromise despite manufacturer’s modification and is only comfortable for 2 adult rear passengers on long journeys if you take whole cushion away. We shan’t need that very often so it’s acceptable. We are considering a small mod that will improve this. I understand that 2007 models will have a similar modification to the one put in for us, maybe a touch better.

We were pleasantly surprised to find that the handbrake had after all been possible to locate at the side of the drivers seat, as they were unsure whether this would be possible.

Control panel superb and water levels appear accurate/meaningful (were useless on our last van). 

Garage excellent, tie-downs, lighting, heating etc, working on customising some storage in there at present.

Just got around to testing Alde/Webasto heating systems out, the combination promises to be the bees knees. Getting used to differences in owning an A-Class/LHD/Auto. Carpet lining everywhere – interior walls/inside locker doors – should really assist insulation

*Would have liked remote central locking as on our previous van…but hey, it’s a minor detail!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cathargo*

Hi Ruth

Glad you are pleased with the "Chic".

A few of your "wants" are the same as mine - maybe WE should design a motorhome!

Rapide561


----------



## 99524 (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Ruth

We got our Chic T47 on a Fiat 2.8/ALKO in July and have been using it at every opportunity since then - France for 3 weeks and about 4 weeks in the UK in total.

Would also be happy to assist anyone else thinking of buying what we think are great machines.

Just a couple of points:

Lowdhams in Nottingham have been excellent both pre and post sale. We have only had a few minor problems with the van and one design fault which Carthago have rectified - water from the fridge overflow was dripping onto a 12V connector block causing some random switching on/off of the awning light/ Heiki rook light set and step.

We have had 4 and 6 people round the table for a meal in comfort. At first I thought the table was going to be a pain but am getting used to it now.

Hope you have fun with your MH.

Richard


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Richard

we had the very same problem, our only problem really, on our first trip in very hot weather. We mopped up the excess once we figured out what it was and it hasn't yet happened again. What rectification did they do? I'm keen to know in case it recurs. PM me if you prefer.

In fact if you get in touch there's a few other things we could swap notes on, some very minor but I think useful mods we are doing ourselves you might be interested in. Glad you are enjoying it as much as we are. 

Went to the NEC yesterday and didn't approve of the cosmetic changes on next years models...or the price hike!!!


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

*Carthago running costs*

Can anyone give me their experiences on running costs of the Carthago i47 - I'm interested in mpg, insurance, maintenance etc.?


----------



## 99524 (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi

we've a T47 and are getting about 23 mpg overall - pretty fully laden, about 4te ( FIAT 2.8JTD van ). Insurance is with Safeguard and we are paying about 600 a year.

So far no info on maintenance costs - only a very few minor glitches which Lowdhams sorted out quickly.

Hope you enjoy your motorhome as much as we are.

Richard


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Vennwood

A bit early to give you figures as we've only had it since July but I can say the following (ours is on a 3L Iveco semi automatic 4.2t chassis)

1. Its more economical than our coachbuilt of the same mgw, we're getting about 23-4mpg but fully laden and mainly motorway driving.

2. Insurance about the same as Richard, this is of course so variable per driver.

3. We are finding we use less gas to heat it as it's so well insulated and an A-Class is better at reducing heat loss than an coachbuilt

4. Maintenance we expect to be low as it seems so well made and nothing has gone wrong yet.

HTH, Ruth


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Ruth/Richard,
Many thanks for your information - very helpful. We hope to pick up our Carthago at the end of the month so I'll let you know how we get on


----------



## GPDJP (May 15, 2007)

*Long Wait for our Chic*

Hello All, 
Have just discovered the website and all the interesting topics. We were particularly pleased to see your comments about the Carthago Chic models and your opinions of the quality of service from Lowdhams. 
We have to wait until October '07 for the delivery of our Chic I51 - it seems such a long way off! We selected Chic after extensive research and as we are motorhome virgins we hope we have made the right decision. Reading your reports makes us feel that we have made the right decision. 
We are looking forward to many UK and European extended trips and believed that the Chic offered the best living accommodation. Despite your comment about price increases in 2007 we still feel Carthago offer very good value in comparison to other manufacturers in this price range. 
We are visiting the Carthago factory in July and feel sure that it will be an interesting tour. 
Thanks for all your information.


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Still waiting for my Carthago ChicI151 as well-went into production two weeks later than first told-but being built as we speak. Should be some time in July-I hope!!

Leapy


----------



## 99524 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Long Wait for our Chic*



GPDJP said:


> Hello All,
> Have just discovered the website and all the interesting topics. We were particularly pleased to see your comments about the Carthago Chic models and your opinions of the quality of service from Lowdhams.
> We have to wait until October '07 for the delivery of our Chic I51 - it seems such a long way off! We selected Chic after extensive research and as we are motorhome virgins we hope we have made the right decision. Reading your reports makes us feel that we have made the right decision.
> We are looking forward to many UK and European extended trips and believed that the Chic offered the best living accommodation. Despite your comment about price increases in 2007 we still feel Carthago offer very good value in comparison to other manufacturers in this price range.
> ...


Hi

just picked up on your post. Really sorry that you have to wait till October but I'm sure you'll be really pleased with your buy. We have been hammering our MH since we got it in July 2006. Its been out every week for business / pleasure. The problems so far have been really really minor and I am amazed that with our rather haphazard packing of cupboards etc there is virtually no rattle from things shifting when we drive. More importantly, the whole structure feels as solid as a rock. We've no previous experience of MH's but did a lot of research before we bought and had a look at several German MH's including Hymers, N&B, Frankias etc. I was not impressed by how some of these had aged.

I can't commend Lowdhams too highly. They have delivered superb after sales service and even though they are the sole UK agents for Carthago, they behave as if they are in competition for your business.

Our van is a T47 on the old FIAT 2.8 jtd. I have had no problems at all even though it is only 127 BHP. It has felt fully capable and relaxed touring on Autoroutes and in Cumbria and the Peak distict in the UK. We are were getting about 23-24 mpg overall - with a fully loaded van. I think this is creeping up to mid 20's after 9000 miles and using shell/bp/texaco diesel.

If I can be of any help please post or PM me.

Enjoy

Richard


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi GPDJP

I believe that they sold all this years quota really quickly as interest was so high. Frustrating for you though, but I think you will find it worth the wait. ours is nearly a year old now and virtually nothing has gone wrong. It was just superb in the Alps, too. 

Any questions, we'll be happy to help.


----------



## drmjclark (Feb 19, 2006)

Following on from owning a Swift kontiki 635 we looked for a higher quality mhome with a seperate lounge and chose the chic family bathroom model - put down 1k deopsit then got a call to say that carthago were not making that layout on the chic, then we went to the mondial - we placed our order for our mondial on iveco nearly 1 year ago and were promised delivery in march / april - and are still waiting with ever increasing times to delivery - it looks like we are going to miss most of our early summer motoring this year which is very very disappointing. ( We sold our swift on ebay in late march in anticipation of the arrival of the mondial!! )

Lowdhams have been absloutely fabulous and our only gripe is that the lack of feedback informing us of when it is due - we only seem to find out about further delays when we phone asking if its there - only to be recurrently told it is not and that more time will elapse - latest dates is potential June 4th - then with another 3 weeks by the time we get PDI , refillable gas cylinders , sat dish , alarms etc fitted so that rules out June!

Lowdhams have been great and Rob Meakin is a very nice guy to do business with - they even obliged us by lending us a van for our easter trip which was very kind of them. We have been sent a picture of ours in production with no sides on so it does appear to be making progress!

One thing which I was a bit annoyed about is that the Iveco does not have by standard remote central locking and I missed it on the options list as I assumed it was standard - but it is only a very small cost and one which I wish my van was going to have but apparantly it was not possible to get it done as the base vehicle had been sent to carthago - so if you want central locking - order it!!!!!!!!!

It is nice to read about all the positive feedback about these motorhomes as ordering one for the amount they are was in no small way a worrying prospect - but I will write further comments once we have it - soon I hope!


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Yes, the lack of central locking is a minor annoyance. We had enjoyed it on our previous van, so it's certainly a gripe not to have it now. It wasn't an option on our 2006 Chic but if it is now then I'd say that it's well worth paying extra for.


----------



## GPDJP (May 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your input - it is most reassuring, although we were a bit disappointed to hear about the delays in delivery. It must be even more frustrating for you seeing the summer arriving and no motorhome yet!

Apologies for the delayed response but we have been away in USA for a couple of weeks (not in an RV).

Will be really interested in your opinions once you have delivery.

Did any of you opt for the high security door locks? Do you have an opinion on these?
What alarm & tracking systems have you chosen? I am told you HAVE to have Phantom Pro Active Tracker to get a sensible insurance quote. In addition as an alarm system the Strikeback T looks to be a good system but Lowdhams recommended Cobra. Any opinions here?

Thanks for your contributions
George


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

George

we don't have high security doors (not an option when we bought) but have tied one out on another Carthago and would covet one if available, d/o cost. It felt really solid and well made as well as secure.

We have the Cobra. Not all companies demand trackers. We ound Safeguard the best quote/cover ratio for us but that doesn't nescessarily apply to anyone else.


HTH Ruth


----------



## drmjclark (Feb 19, 2006)

*Mondial is nearly here!*

further to my earlier post re deilvery I am now hopefully reliably informed by the MD @ carthago that my motorhome will leave the production line this Friday - THANK THE WHOEVER YOU BELIEVE IN! Lowdhams have again been great and lent me ANOTHER van to see me through until ours comes . Rob is trying to ensure that the delivery truck is there on Friday ( while he is ) to collect it and get it on the way to the Uk , hopefully by Tues / Weds. So will be able to ask lots of questions from you experienced Carthago owners - any carthago rallies planned??


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Great news. You must be really excited! 

No, there's no club or rally. There's quite afew owners though so will happily try and answer any questions you may have.


----------



## drmjclark (Feb 19, 2006)

yep dead right - i am almost bursting - my kids are going mental for it as no proper motorhoming since april!!! you dont realise how much you will miss it when youve not got one- the empty space on the drive is very sad!

It seems like quite a few carthagos coming into the uk now - how about us likeminded folk trying to get something sorted out re owners club as havent been in one before but they seem to give a lot of info to a lot of people and also seem to give increased clout with the manufacturers - we could use this forum as a message host?

Roll on next week!!


----------



## GPDJP (May 15, 2007)

Hello All,
We have been away for 2 weeks in Switzerland and France (in a Smart car as no motorhome yet!). Glad to hear that drmjclark is due to receive their new Mondial very soon.
Our planned trip to the Carthago factory in July was postponed as they were busy with dealer meetings. Our visit is now re-scheduled for September.
On the subject of a UK owners club, I did mention this to Rob Meakin as we would need Lowdhams help to distribute an initial invitation to all known Carthago owners. Obviously, Lowdhams cannot supply a list of names but they could forward a communication on the Clubs behalf. According to Lowdhams someone had already proposed this idea and were in the process of setting up such a club, however, that was a few months ago and I don't know if anything happened. 
As we are not officially owners yet, only expectant parents, we may not have heard anyway. Has anyone else had any sort of communication?


----------



## 95375 (Jun 7, 2005)

drmjclark said:


> Following on from owning a Swift kontiki 635 we looked for a higher quality mhome with a seperate lounge and chose the chic family bathroom model - put down 1k deopsit then got a call to say that carthago were not making that layout on the chic, then we went to the mondial - we placed our order for our mondial on iveco nearly 1 year ago and were promised delivery in march / april - and are still waiting with ever increasing times to delivery - it looks like we are going to miss most of our early summer motoring this year which is very very disappointing. ( We sold our swift on ebay in late march in anticipation of the arrival of the mondial!! )
> 
> Lowdhams have been absloutely fabulous and our only gripe is that the lack of feedback informing us of when it is due - we only seem to find out about further delays when we phone asking if its there - only to be recurrently told it is not and that more time will elapse - latest dates is potential June 4th - then with another 3 weeks by the time we get PDI , refillable gas cylinders , sat dish , alarms etc fitted so that rules out June!
> 
> ...


Hope you get your Mondial soon! We have had ourr Mondial 36R for a few years now bought secondhand from Germany (we wanted LHD).

Ours came from the main Hymer dealer in Dortmund, believe it or not.. It had one previous owner and had just about every extra you could think of, including Solar, cab heaters, diff lock etc.. The Merc is the auto box which is a dream to drive and we flit backwards and forwards from UK to Spain and get about 24-26 MPG..

Enjoy your MH I am sure you will see the difference between Carthago and other MH's!!

Cocky


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

The long wait is nearly over
I am due to pick up my Carthago Chic I51 on Saturday 14th (ordered October 2006)-hope everthing will be in order as off to Holland on 21st
Did ask for some changes -addition of extra power points- but was told that this wasn't possible at the factory-seemed a bit strange to me.


Leapy


----------



## 99524 (Jun 4, 2006)

Great to hear.

Hope you enjoy as much as we are enjoying our T47.

Richard


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi all

GDPJP: re a Carthago club (I think we've almost got one on here though!) we could easily set up a group email circle so that we have contacts for questions etc. 

Re a "proper" club, I am fairly sure I know who it was that was starting one up, and I will email him to clarify. 

Ruth


----------



## GPDJP (May 15, 2007)

Hello Ruth,
It would be interesting to know what, if anything, is happening.
I agree that we have a useful "club" on this website but I expect there are several owners who are not subscribers to MHF and may not even be aware of this site. My other thoughts are that whilst this is a useful forum for EVERYONE we may wish to operate a more confidential "members only" Carthago club which is not open to the general public.
What do you think?
regards,
George


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

There must be lots of new Carthago owners-4 other vans were delivered the same week as mine, and when I was over at Lowdhams the other week there were several people picking up new models.



Leapy


----------



## drmjclark (Feb 19, 2006)

morning all , it seems like we do actually seem to have fallen into a sort of a club here - I will ask rob if he wants to be El Presidente when I see him tomorrow to meet our new prized posession! ( only kidding ! ) 

Are any of you going to the Lincoln show as I will be in the borrowed Laika from lowdhams - I may have to park some distance from you to not cramp your style!!!!
I will be the one tyring to put all the locks back in that have fallen out ( brand new as well - how pleased am i that i didnt get one of them!! ) 

Heres to next Thursday as I finally collect the van after the strikeback etc etc etc has been fitted at Rv tex, Nottingham. - will post a delaer review to let others know what they are like.


----------



## drmjclark (Feb 19, 2006)

any more joy from anyone about a carthago get together - i now have one and want to show it off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

3 weeks on hols in it in lakes / wales and pretty much living in it since it arrived - only prob so far - towbar electrics did not work and we were towing a car - but one call to iveco helpline - man on scene in 50 mins and all sorted - how cool is that! 

some minimal trivia like cab mats not arrived yet but dont care as probably wont use em anyway. Iveco pulls like a dream even with the bloody huge white box that its got stuck on the back!!!

wife keeps moaning its too warm - dont even need he heating on - which is good as so bloody complicated to work need a degree in alde control panels to turn it on!!!

i need another year to read all manuals - but thankyou carthago and lowdhams for a great great van - well worth the wait if any of you thinking of taking the plunge!


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Fab, I'm sure you'll really enjoy the van. We've only had one problem of any subsatnce and even that was small (fridge condensation overflowing, now sorted). 
If you want a get together, why not sort one? Can't promise we'll be free but we'll try. Better still we just all get to a MHF meet?

Ruth


----------



## 108101 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Insurance*

Can anyone suggest a good insurer for our Chic I47. We are with Comfort and although their premium seems reasonable it would increase by just over £100 if we increase the mileage from 6,000 to 10,000.

:?: :?:


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

We are with Safeguard. Of course everyone's premium is different for all sorts of reasons but when we researched they came out best value for level of cover.


----------



## GPDJP (May 15, 2007)

Yes, we found SafeGuard best value for money.
Have you joined Carthago Owners UK yet?


----------



## 108101 (Nov 5, 2007)

Have you joined Carthago Owners UK yet?[/quote]

Yes George.

Peter


----------



## 105816 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Carthago*



TheClerk said:


> Have you joined Carthago Owners UK yet?


Yes George.

Peter[/quote]

Sorry, this isn't really a reply to your post but it's taken me ages to find out how to do a post. Anyway, went to Lowdham's at Nottingham at the weekend and spotted a Carthago for the first time and was really impressed. Do you think they are really worth the money. Everything seems to be extra but I realise you can have the MH to your liking. Build quality looks really good but the waiting list seems long. Do you think it's a product worthy of the hype. Trade in was poor which is why I didn't buy one. Will keep looking and probably go to NEC in February. Was wondering if they are better than Frankia. Any cooments anyone?


----------



## 108101 (Nov 5, 2007)

Once we had decided that we wanted an A Class with a fixed crossways double we looked at a number of secondhand ones and nearly bought a Burstner or a Neismann Bischoff Arto. Went to Lowdhams and looked at a new Knauss at £50K and a new Laika at £55k and decided that the build quality and style of the Carthago at £60k was worth the extra.

Whether this sort of money is ever justified for a motorhome is a matter of judgement but I think that the Chic gives you as good a value as you will get. 

Peter


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

We are getting an secondhand i47 next week, part ex on our Autocruise Starblazer. I am getting very different quotes for insurance with comfort being cheapest at £430 with an excess of £200. Safeguard were expensive. Comfort giving different cover to a friend with a Hymer of similar value etc, very stange.



ruthiebabe said:


> We are with Safeguard. Of course everyone's premium is different for all sorts of reasons but when we researched they came out best value for level of cover.


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

I do think Carthagos are good value for money compared to Frankias, of course I would say that as we made that choice, but if you compare every last spec detail and then you examine build quality you will reach the same conclusion. And, I think that that is why the order time is so long - more people are cottoning on, and the firm remains a relatively small concern with impressive standards and construction techniques.


----------



## 108101 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Chip in paintwork*

We have a small chip on the nearside under the lounge window which is down to the aluminium. Local ChipsAway says it will be a problem to match properly as he does not know the colour and it will need a large area. Suggests that I just touch it up to protect the ali.

Any suggestions including does anyone know the exact colour and is their a ref. number for it (Pantone or whatever). I can then avoid ChipsAway as a local coachworks said they could help, but felt a touching-up (of the 'van) was the best bet.

Peter


----------



## 108101 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Chip in paintwork*

I should have added that it is the old model I47 - bought in December 2006


----------



## drmjclark (Feb 19, 2006)

bit off topic here but just got all the paperwork through for the carthago o.c. and safguard are now giving us an extra 10% off if we are in the owners club - well done - top result. - just got to wait till renewal now!


----------



## GPDJP (May 15, 2007)

Paint colour code should be available from Carthago (via Lowdhams) if you provide all your details. Good luck with that.
Glad to see that the 10% offer from Safeguard is working for the Owners group.
George


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

*More re I47*

We are very pleased with ours! Agree with all the comments. I think I have solved the fridge drip tray problem by extending the drain pipe down to the outside. Just had to convince my self I was not drilling where I shouldnt! The water even caused our step to randomly go up and down whilst we were travelling so it had to be sorted. Also the bed lights are a bit OTT when one is reading and one is trying to sleep. In general need some lower power lights. Incidentally I found that inside the garage behind the wheels is spare unused space, quite a few around the van in fact. Got a friend to cut a hatch in the bit of wood so have a nice cubby hole there. Also a cubby hole under drivers side step and beside the passenger.

John Webb


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

fascinating John as you have highlighted the exact same (albeit minor) issues that we have had with our Chic. same solution to fridge condensation. No more problems since we did that in late 2006.We have partially solved the bed reading lights by sourcing some replacement spots from Cak tanks. they look v similar but are slightly directional, and we have separately switched them. Geoff has also utilised the garage space (removed panel rather than cut away into it) to house extra thetford cassettes. Regarding lights in general he has done quite a bit of work installing separate switching to conserve power. You can't tell cosmetically but it is dead useful. These few mods have made a big difference to a pretty damn good set up. Great van. Enjoy.


----------



## 107166 (Sep 22, 2007)

Is the club up and running. As I am not a customer of Lowthams I would not have been notified.


----------



## GPDJP (May 15, 2007)

Hello Travelman,
Yes, we are up and running. See www.CarthagoOwners.com where you can find out about us and join if you wish.


----------



## 107166 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Carthago Owners*

Thank you for that I will send an Email. I don't use Outlook Express so I will send via Hotmail.
Regards
David

ps
I,ve just come back from a trip to Morroco with a friend, we both have Carthago's. If anyone would like to get an idea of the country and some of the challenges, Richard,s web site has a diary of the trip. There are also photos and videos on there.

www.richardfrancis.com

I wont mention that he broke his Merc in the Sahara, opps I have, that will teach him to stop having a go about Iveco. :lol:


----------



## 105816 (Jul 13, 2007)

*New van*

Hi all u lovely folks
It's yonks since I did a post on here but I have been reading the forum. We took the plunge and ordered a Carthago T51 low profile model on a Fiat. We get it on 25th July 2008 bang on schedule. Went 2 visit it at Lowdham's the other day but some extras like satellite dish etc. still need fitting. It looks great and is really well constructed so we hope it works as well as it looks. Bit worried about the Fiat as we've heard bad reports about it juddering in reverse. Only time will tell on that one. Carthago factory forgot to fit the cream glass inserts in the kitchen cupboards and washroom wall but our man Graham Swann is sorting that out for us. He has been great. A real gent and nothing has been too much trouble for him. Lowdham's seem to be very good compared to some other companies we have dealt with. They still seem 2 have that personal touch which is nice. Really excited now and keep dreaming about the 'van' all the time. Can't wait to pick it up. Will let you know what it's like when we've used it a bit.


----------



## henparc (Jul 22, 2008)

*central locking remote*

First reply. I run a small garage in Swansea and when the problem arises of no remote (or broken ) locking on the cars we use a local car alarm firm that fits a Toad alarm which comes with two fobs which connect to the central locking relays and works perfectly for £120. Plus the benifit of and alarm.


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

*Carthago Chic i47 headlamp adjustment*

Simple question? I have a Chic i 47 on the last of the old chassis and have failed to find out how to adjust the dip to Continental. I can not find anything in the manuals or see anything obvious. How do I do it please?

John Webb


----------



## happygolucky (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi John,
Apparently there are two retaining screws at the back of each light that can be loosened and the lights twisted to change their focus. Frankly it is so tight back behind each light i do not bother and simply mask each light with black electrical tape to block the beam on the left hand side. 
Hope that helps
Regards
Brian


----------



## GPDJP (May 15, 2007)

Hi John,
The lights are able to be rotated but only by losening two bolts and removing the third. You then have to pull the light assembly rearward and twist then re tighten the screws. The space is so tight it really isn't worth the hassle. Just buy some beam deflectors and stick them over the whole lamp front. It works but is not a good light for night time driving.


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the comments about the lights. I have rotated them and left the inaccessible screw loose! A friend we are with remembered a similar comment on the Hymer forum where it was suggested two held the light firmly. I can put them back fairly easily now. We are actually in South Provence in lovely weather.


----------

